# Anyone have experience with Graflex?



## The Barbarian (Nov 13, 2012)

I picked up an old Miniature Speed Graphic, and I thought I'd do some pictures with it.   The spring back won't take a roll film adapter, but I have a roll film back that fits nicely after removing the spring back and ground glass.   (the rangefinder works fine, so I won't need the ground glass for focusing).

The only problem is, nothing holds it in place, even though the channels fit nicely and should make it light tight.   I understand that some people have made small metal brackets to hold the holder in place, secured by the screws that held the spring back.   Does anyone know if that's a realistic thing to do?

I have the tools to make these, but I don't want to damage or change the camera in any permanent way.


----------



## Designer (Nov 13, 2012)

You would have to remove the ground glass to expose roll film anyway.  But don't throw it away.


----------



## IanG (Nov 13, 2012)

Look on the graflex.org website there's a page about modifying to take a RF back.

There's various options for making  a system to lock a back in place, I've made anadaptor backs for one of my quarter plate cameras to allow it to take a Grafle RH10 back, I just used metal sliders.

I have a Busch Pressman D which is a 6x7/6x9 camera and quite similar but that has a mechanism to allow a back to slide into place. Have fun a nice format & camera.

Ian


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 13, 2012)

Designer said:


> You would have to remove the ground glass to expose roll film anyway.  But don't throw it away.



Right.   It's why I don't want to make any kind of a permanent change.   Who knows when I might want to calibrate the rangefinder, again?   Do they still make 2 1/4X 3 1/4 sheet film?  Got lots of little wooden holders with dark slides.

Edit:   Got a bit of metal, bent it into two little brackets, drilled holes, and used the spring screws to hold it down.  Seems secure and tight.   I'll give it a go this weekend.


----------



## compur (Nov 13, 2012)

The Barbarian said:


> Do they still make 2 1/4X 3 1/4 sheet film?  Got lots of little wooden holders with dark slides.



Yes, Freestyle lists 2 films though they are currently out of stock. Ilford still makes film in that size but you must order it from a UK dealer I believe.


----------



## timor (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't know, how old is this info :
2x3" Sheet Film
Maybe that will be better, but it looks like for this year Ilford is done with odd sizes cut film.
http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/20124301337541807.pdf


----------

